# Can pax find out your rating?



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I know that it's not possible for me to view what they rated me but I was wondering if it was possible for them to see what I rated them.

Since pax are not required to rate me immediately, could they still find out if I rated them poorly or not since they can check their updated rating BEFORE they request a new ride and then rate for the previous ride?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Pax see your rating each time your connected
Drivers see pax and their own ratings from within the app at all times


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Pax see your rating each time your connected
> Drivers see pax and their own ratings from within the app at all times


That wasn't what I was talking about.

I apologize for the confusion. I fixed the statement to make it more clear.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

gotcha!
Riders can't see their rating...ever. They have to ask a driver for it.
You never(truly) know what a pax rated you. (e.g.-if you do four rides in an hour, you won't know who rated you and what)
does that help?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> gotcha!
> Riders can't see their rating...ever. They have to ask a driver for it.


Thank you.


----------

